# Purigen regeneration and Aquasafe Plus



## eyann (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi!
I've been using Aquasafe Plus for years now, never got any trouble so far. I just don't want to mess up with my water by swithing to Prime or another Wc.
Last monday, i decided to regenerate my two bags of Purigen for the first time. I read here and there that using Prime as a dechlo is recommended by Seachem (of course, it's their product), but you can use any other tap water conditioner as long as it's non-amine based. 
After a lot of researches, it seems that Aquasafe Plus is a non amine based product and it's safe to use for regenerating Purigen.

Well... the problem is: according to Tetra, the *bio-extract* Aquasafe Plus is non amine based. The thing is this company is very confusing, since they name their product the same each time they release a new version. 
Then, the aquasafe Plus has apparently 2 versions with the same exact name: one containing bio extract seaweed, the other not.

Right now, i'm in the point to put my purigen back in my tank (after 24 hours on the 1:1 bleach/water solution + 24 hours soaking in water with the aquasafe) and i feel very confused since i really can't find the answer to the question: "Is Aquasafe Plus a non amine based product?", knowing that even if it's the Aquasafe "PLUS", this one is NOT the bioextract formula that Tetra claims to be a non amine based Wc.

What is crazy is that even on their website, they show the Aquasafe Plus box that i have (so, no seaweed, not bioextract), with the mention "bioextract formula" in the description, which is completely wrong. (http://www.tetra-fish.com/Products/...Aquarium-Water-Maintenance/AquaSafe-Plus.aspx)


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You would not mess up your water by switching to prime it would actually be better, cheaper and wouldn't foul up your purigen. Water conditioners with slime coat enhancers permanently foul purigen and even if you attempt to recharge it, it's not going to function as it did before. Prime is super concentrated so it takes much less and lasts a lot longer than the tetra product.


----------



## eyann (Aug 21, 2017)

Yeah, that's what i thought. Gonna switch to Prime.
But for now, do you think that it's safe to put the Purigen back in the tank, knowing that it has been soaked in water with the aquasafe conditioner for 24 hours?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I've never used Aquasafe before but I'm almost certain that your purigen is practically useless since the slime coat enhancers in the Aquasafe will permanently foul the purigen and it can't be regenerated. You'll have to buy new purigen and start over from scratch.


----------



## eyann (Aug 21, 2017)

ok, just threw my purigen away, don't want to take the chances. Thanx again!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem, honestly it's better to just replace it every 6 months and avoid the hassle of trying to regenerate it.


----------

